# 1941 Westfield Columbia...but which badge?



## jd56 (Aug 3, 2015)

Picked this up yesterday.  Missing the rectangle shaped badge. Looking for one....but...

As we all know, retailers may have used their own badge on Westfield bikes....but, what badge do think this may have had?

Not that this bike came from the northeast but, it was found in N.C.









It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 3, 2015)

Lots of different badges with that footprint could have been used. Westfield, Imperial, Rambler and Miami are just a few. Check out on my site. Here is a link.  http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id89.html


----------



## jd56 (Aug 3, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> Lots of different badges with that footprint could have been used. Westfield, Imperial, Rambler and Miami are just a few. Check out on my site. Here is a link.  http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id89.html



I did look...lots to choose from for sure. Guess it doesn't matter at this point what was originally there. But, it needs one.
The search is on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 3, 2015)

I may have one or two with similar patina to the bike if interested. I'll take a look tonight.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thx

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Heres a link to my restored '41 Westfield.  There is a pic of the appropriate badge, though it's old and worn. I have since replaced it with a nice one, but hopefully you can get the idea.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...eld-Restoration-Complete!&highlight=Westfield


----------



## jd56 (Aug 4, 2015)

Amazing looking bike Nate.
Thanks for the link. And the catalogs from Ken on that post.
Guess that's the badge I need. 
You say you replaced it with a better looking one?
You still have the battered and faded original one?
Let  me know.
I wonder if mine was a deluxe? It does have the shrouded fender light. But no graphics on the frame indicating a Custom Deluxe.
Still yours is one to pattern after.
Love the two tone blues!





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 4, 2015)

I've got a '40 Westfield with a Pope badge. Also from NC.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 4, 2015)

I like this pope badge. It would go good with the brownish maroon colors I'm finding on the my new project bike.
Then again Nate's badge has the red and blue colors that would work too.

Here is a nice condition Westfield one but, the owner won't give it up. What a guy....lol





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Aug 4, 2015)

Ken, I tried sending you a pm but it's blocked. Can you email me with what possible badges you found?
douglas.jd56@gmail.com
Thanks
John

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## dodgerblue (Aug 4, 2015)

*Another badge for ya*

Hers a picture of my 1942 Westfield


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 4, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Ken, I tried sending you a pm but it's blocked. Can you email me with what possible badges you found?
> douglas.jd56@gmail.com
> Thanks
> John
> ...




You need to use my email, I don't use the PM feature here. So far I have found two N.O.S. "Bengal" badges. I thought there was a faded "Rambler" and maybe a "Westfield" but I may have sold them. I will keep looking. I you are interested in a "Bengal" let me know. They may be too shinny for your  bike.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey JD,
Here's another Westfield badge that might work on your bike - this one's not for sale but another possibility anyway.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 4, 2015)

Everybody,  thanks for all the replies about which badge to choose from. Not that it made a decision any easier....lol....quite a few to choose from.
Guess the best choice would be the one that shows up first. 
Ken, I think I need a badge that has signs of some wear. New NOS ones might not look that good with this patina'd bike.
Dean, wow a Viking badge...that one's cool too.


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a several Westfield badges in several shapes at the moment but none are square.
Nice bike though.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 4, 2015)

tanksalot said:


> I have a several Westfield badges in several shapes at the moment but none are square.
> Nice bike though.



How about the fender?
You always have parts.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Aug 4, 2015)

Nate I tried to pm you back but my outbox is full.
Thanks for replying and I understand. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 5, 2015)

No problem, good luck. Newer or resto'd badges can be found!


----------

